# Sick Chromis



## KSnell (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey everyone-

I got a green chromis to add to my 20 gallon tank about 3 weeks ago, and just brought home another one a couple days ago. Today I came home and the older chromis is not doing well. He is laying on the live rock, and only moves when other fish come close to him. His lateral line is very pronounced, and the rest of his body seems discolored. Any thoughts?

Here's the parameters-

ammonia - 0
nitrates - 0
salinity 1.024
temp 78 

(20 gallon tank, 1 year old, 30 pounds LR, 2 HOB filters, 10 gallon sump w/ refugium)

Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

What about nitrites? If your nitrates are zero, your tank may not have cycled. As for the sick chromis, I'm guessing you failed to quarantine the new arrival which is often considered as a carrier of diseases regardless of whether the symptoms are visible or not.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Was the chromis acting fine after you brought it home and before it started acting like this?


----------



## KSnell (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there anything I can do for the chromis? It was doing fine as soon as soon as it was introduced to the tank. It ate food yesterday, and seemed to enjoy antagonizing the clownfish with the other chromis

If it helps, there's also a green clown goby and a firefish that we never see because its afraid of the clownfish, a cleaner shrimp and some hermit crabs and snails


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Aren't clownfish just as territorial as other damsels?:question: And in a 20 gallons, fights will break out frequently.


----------



## KSnell (Feb 1, 2007)

Can I save the sick chromis?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

KSnell said:


> Can I save the sick chromis?


Try to post a picture of your chromis. Pictures often help.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

yea im having the same problem, 3 of mine have met the loo so i only have 1 left, it seemed like there was a redness to one side of the dorsal fins.it just layed down next to the LR and looked like it wasnt catching its breath, then it started doin 360's and loopedy loops and got dragged by my current, cause i dont have a hispital tank i gave it the grueling ice bath and flushed it...i noticed it b4, there was a white stringy poo substance, thought it was stomach lining for the first one, a month ago then in the past month 1 has died every week...im thinking that the whole batch where i baught em from had this problem since all the rest of the fish are doing fine...we'll see next week cause i only have 1 more blue chromos left and by the rate they r going down...doesnt look to promising


----------

